# Cam shaft sensor on 95psd



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Has anyone had any experience replacing the cam shaft sensor on a 95 psd? I have gone through two of them and now need another one. I don't want to pay Ford a fat chunk to do it.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Powmiester, I have yet to have the "pleasure" of doing a CPS but I have read a lot about installing one at FD.COM. Do a search over there. From what I 've read its not that hard and you should buy it at International not FORD! Big price difference from what I've read, International's part # is 1821720099.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Never did it myself. On my 95 F350 it was one of the things that continued to fail though. Ford ended up taking the truck back after an International Service Tech came to the dealer and tested the motor. Had bad compression. Not sure exactly how the CPS or other things failing was related but if you are having other problems and the CPS fixes it temporarily then it may be a sign of other problems. 

My Ford was relatively new not sure what you may have to go through now.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*JD Plower*

By fd.com I assume you mean forddiesel.com. I went there but found no way to actually do a "search". Little help?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

It sounds like you found the site, it's actually ford-diesel , you may have to register to do a search. There's a bunch of threads on the CPS, from what I've read it takes about ten minutes and a single wrench to replace. Apparently it can cause all kinds of wierd stuff to happen to your motor. Good luck!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Actually, I should probably expound on my problem in hopes of someone telling me I am on the right track...

1. The tcc (torque converter clutch) engages in third but not in fourth.

2. Every once in a while usually when decellerating from high speed the OD light on the turn signal indicator flashes resulting in extremely HARD downshifts and upshifts. I have to shut the engine off then restart to temporarily correct the problem.

3. I took the truck to my favorite trans shop and they hooked the computer up to it and said the torque converter was bad ($600.00) and the camshaft sensor was bad ($400.00) also. They have little experience with diesels.

I figure since the cam shaft sensor went out twice already, I might want to replace it before the torque converter in the hopes that it is somehow sending goofy signals to the computer causing the tcc to act wildly. However, having 180,000 miles on the engine/trans, it may be time for a torque converter as well. Any thoughts??


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I would tend to agree with your ourse of action. With that many miles if either part was bad it would not surprise me. However if you have continuing problems then I would suggest taking it to an international service center instead.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I think you will find that if both problems exist, they will be independant of each other, just from what I've read on the other site. Throw the question out there, there are a lot of Ford mechanics and Diesel mechanics who belong to the site and are always willing to help.

Let us know how you make out. 180,000 miles on your tranny is encouraging info for me, hope mine lasts as long.


----------



## intimidator (Jun 5, 2001)

I think you have 2 seperate problems. The cam sensor is a piece of cake to install, remove holdown bolt, twist and tug a little on the sensor and out she comes (it is a little easier with the belt off) For some reason, this is a fairly common problem for the PSD. As for the trans. problem, it sounds to me like it might be the solenoid pack on the valve body in the trans., it actually controls torque conv. lock up. If the torque converter is bad, (chattering on lock up, slipping etc.), it could amplify the problem even more. By the way, $400 seems a little steep for the sensor, unless they're charging $100 an hour for labor. 
Hope this helps.

Jason

2 days til Daytona


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Intimidator,

I agree it does appear to be two entirely different problems. And the sensor replacement does seem a bit high. The sensor alone from Ford is about $250.00 plus 2 hrs of labor at $85.00/hr. I read some posts on ford-diesel.com and they said there are "clearances" to be measured when reinstalling the sensor and it could also possibly require shims. Since I know little to nothing about diesels I figured I should just leave it up to the pro's. Now I THINK I can handle it myself. I also read that if I wee to get the part from Int'l instead of Ford it would cost a lot less. I am going to pursue it further with Int'l and Ford tomorrow.

Otherwise, how does the $600.00 sound for the tc replacement? You mentioned something about solenoids in the valve body. Perhaps that could be the problem? Or, at 180,000 miles, is it time for a new tc anyway? This trans shop did mention they were very familliar with this trans but not with the diesel applications. They showed a code that the lockup was occuring in third gear. I don't think this is normal but I never really paid attention before. Plus, I do nkow it was not locking in fourth at all. Sounds to me like a computer problem but what do I know. That is why I come to all of you for help


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I just realized we're talking about a '95, not a Super Duty. Consider yourself *extremely* lucky to have gotten that milage from your tranny. Most I know would be on their third or fourth by this time. I lost one on a '94 three days over warranty with 33,000 miles on it. Drop your pan and see if there are any chunks in the oil, or if the oil stinks, that will tell you what's up.

BTW, still have the axle.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Never had a problem with one. That is excellent mileage though. With a temperature guage extra cooler and moderation those transmissions will last a long time.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

After I lost my tranny, I started asking around about them, my Ford parts man told me they frequently fail. I was working across from a Verizon shop on one job where they had a number of F-350 bucket trucks and the mechanic told me most of the trucks were on their second or third tranny. The transmission shop I use had the same story. If you surf Ford-diesel on the 94-97 section you'll find numerous complaints about it. If yours hasn't failed, I think you're in a minority.

When I got my truck back with the new one, I sold it and got a 5 speed.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I guess I am. Maybe my guys are easy on it LOL. I like the manual in my pickup a lot more. I know there have been problems, but I think it is often because people do not pay attention to the temp.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I ordered the new cam sensor from International (cheaper than Ford). It will be here this evening. I am still crossing my fingers that replacing it will somehow fix my tranny problems.

Now I have to ask myself this question... If this doesn't solve the problem completely and a new tc is inevitable, since the tranny will already be out and I am already going to have to pay $600.00 for the tc, do I go ahead and spend the extra dough and have the whole tranny looked over inside and out? Is it worth the couple extra bucks or is there not much else that can go wrong on the inside? Hmmmm. Input please????


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Have it rebuilt while it is out!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I agree! If you're interested, there's a shop down south that can reportedly make these trannies bulletproof. It's called Brian's tranmissions, I'll get you the web address if you like.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Yes, please. Get me the address. I would really appreciate it. It will probably be a couple months before I can get it done but when I do I want it to be done right. Plus, I LOVE the word "bulletproof".


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here's a thread from Ford-diesel on Brian's work:Transmission thread

Here's the website:http://www.brianstruckshop.com/


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Here's another shop that I have heard good things about. http://www.levelten.com/


----------



## intimidator (Jun 5, 2001)

With 180,000, I would have to agree, if you're going to spend any money on this trans., get it rebuilt. A friend of mine had a 95 F-350, and he quit counting after 5 rebuilds, and that was around 120,000, bought an '01 Super Duty and hasn't had a problem since. Although I have replaced several solenoid packs on the newer ones, it hasn't been nearly the problem it was on the older ones. Good luck.

Jason


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

Plow meister, You probably have already installed the CMP, but I hope International sold you the right one. There are two different types of connectors on them. One has Tin plated pins on the connector, (up to 96) and the other are Gold plated (97-02). Also, did you set the gap on the CMP to .025"-.030"? This is important for it to work properly and last.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*RJC*

I asked a ton of people on Ford-Diesel.com about proper gap and everyone said the new sensors do not require any special shimming or such. Plus, I do believe I did order the correct one. I haven't changed it out yet. But, when I do, I will look for the tin colored pins since it is for a 1995. Thanks for the info. I will let you know when I do the swap.


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I recently read something about them changing the CMP to have a pre set gap. Not sure though. Also it would be a good idea to put a little di-electric grease on the connection when you check it.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Good thought, RJC. Thanks. I will do that.


----------

